# Vinyl not sticking to cotton polo's



## Snazzi325 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi peeps I'm new here, from the UK I've come across an issue with heat pressing flock on to polo shirts. Works fine on regular cotton, poly or poly cotton T-shirts, I made sure the garment was totally dry of moisture used Teflon sheet inside and on top to preheat before applying the flock pressed at 160c for 15 seconds on medium pressure lifted the press to remove the flock which is a hot peal and it had not even stuck so I tried with another peice and increased the pressure slightly and done couple seconds longer this time it kind of stuck in places but the start of the pealing I had to use a blade to prize it from the backing paper the gently removed it when it come the the centre of the design it did not want to come off the backing paper I'm baffled as to why this is happening could someone please enlighten me as to why this would happen thanks.

Page 1 of 1


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Is this on the front of the polos? It might sound obvious but the buttons will keep the heating element from making good contact unless you put something in the shirt to elevate the print area. You can get heat resistant foam pads or just stack up some pieces of cardboard inside the shirt. You'll need to adjust the height of your press a little for the added height.


----------



## Snazzi325 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi it's all round, I've tried elevating etc nothing seems to stick I'm baffled


----------

